
You could have invented fractional cascading (2012) - lelf
http://blog.ezyang.com/2012/03/you-could-have-invented-fractional-cascading/
======
asdfman123
I'm sure someone has been asked to invent fractional cascading on a whiteboard
interview at some point.

They ultimately turned him down because he had trouble speaking, being
scrutinized, and operating at peak intellectual capacity at the same time.

~~~
JJMcJ
Please write a PhD thesis with a marker in the next 30 minutes.

If you erase anything, or make a false start, it will be held against you.

------
tuesdayrain
Pretty minor, but this reminded me of how much I'm irked by the use of the
word "obvious" in technical writing.

------
ketanhwr
Edward Yang's blog is an absolute gem.

